# Need quick help identifying a couple of songs!



## billrow (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a recording from many years ago of my wife's sister singing a couple of art songs. I would like to be able to identify the names of the songs and composers in order to include the info on a CD for my wife to take to a family reunion, leaving tomorrow morning. I just joined this forum, and see that I can't include any attachments yet. I have put clips of the songs on a Dropbox, and below is a link to the clips. She announced the song names before singing, but it is a very rough recording, and names aren't understandable. The second one is Scarlatti, I think. Thanks for any quick help!

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/13886630/Cyndi Songs.mp3


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

billrow, I know this reply is a bit late for your purposes. Anyway, here are the two songs -

*Durante - Vergin tutto amor*






*Scarlatti - Le violette*






Hope your family reunion went well and you got through it without strangling anyone (sorry, I'm thinking of my family.)

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------

